
Show HN: I created an open Product Hunt for games - max0563
I have been in the position plenty of times where I am trying to get my game out there and there just aren&#x27;t a lot of places to do it. Product Hunt is great... but it&#x27;s a little restricting and difficult if you don&#x27;t have an in to post. So I created Game Hunt. The goal is to help with the exposure of a game to people who might not otherwise get exposure to it.<p>Here&#x27;s the link http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gamehunt.co&#x2F;<p>Any feedback would be great!
======
krapp
My only concern would be that everything currently links to steam and itch.io
- sites which almost certainly offer better exposure than yours (no offense.)

So why, if I'm a developer and I already have a Steam or itch.io account,
would I even need Game Hunt? What can your site do that they don't do better,
either for a developer or a consumer? I feel like maybe you're trying to
compete against the wrong services.

------
strider12
require gifs/images, link to youtube gameplay, company site. and maintain the
simplicity you already have. reading the text and clicking a mystery link is
daunting.

~~~
strider12
also your system of ranking should allow "anonymous" votes somehow. figure out
a simple logic and implement it. strive to have 2 votes, one anonymous and
registered. I hate registering, but if I felt like my anon vote counted, i
might be inclined to remember this site more.

